# Tecumseh HH60



## JonathanC (Jun 28, 2020)

Just recently acquired a 1985 Troybilt Horse 3 with the tecumseh HH60 engine. The screw hole for the breather is broken out. There’s no longer a hole to secure the breather cover. So, I’m now looking to rebuild that engine (think marathon, not sprint because I’m buying a replacement in the short term) and need the cylinder block. Any thoughts on how to fix this? Or Anyone know where to get a replacement one? New or used a long as it is in working condition. The engine will be rebuilt around it with my current parts. Good engine otherwise, just need the block. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Zip ties....


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The crankcase must be sealed properly to maintain proper CC partial vacuum, else they tend to pump oil out the breather. So you have to have that breather stack buttoned up tight.
I believe you have two basic options.
1. Either of your own ability or a local pro, repair with welding.
2. If still available, short-block. Without the spec# I can't tell you what that is, eg. 756270B. Shows as available, but not in stock at my distributor - so it may actually be NLA.
But, you never know what old-time dealers have in stock, one in a farm area may have a complete engine.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Zip ties....


Those and duct tape fix everything!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you still have the broken out piece JB weld should also be able to hold it in place as well.


----------

